
Using DAIN to increase the FPS of old game animations (Stronghold) - Mayzie
https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/f168f7/using_dain_to_increase_the_fps_of_old_game/
======
Mayzie
More examples:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2i6FXVjNT0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2i6FXVjNT0)

